# 562xp vs. ms-362



## Evan Clark (Feb 21, 2018)

Alright. I've looked and all the comparisons between these two models are a few years old. I'm wanting some feedback on the husqvarna 562xp and the stihl ms362. After broken in how do they compare as far as cutting speed, torque, reliability and ease of starting. All serious input is appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a 562 and it starts easy, hot starts easy and it cuts well (it's been ported). Friend of mine owns a tree service and always used 372's for ground work, switched to 562's and they have seen two years of service without issues, believe me, he would let me know. 540's for bucket work and 576,385,394 for larger logs. Now, just have to talk him into trying a 572, will be a hard sale, he never buys first year saws.


----------



## Franny K (Feb 21, 2018)

Like your first post implies this 60cc class comparison has lots of threads and long ones at that. You are really looking for comments on models built in the last 6 to 9 months or any comment in general?


----------



## Evan Clark (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes specifically models built in the last 6-9 months


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 21, 2018)

If that's the case just buy the best 562 and forget the other crap! 


This will get it going.


----------



## Evan Clark (Feb 21, 2018)

Seems like I may be stirring up something similar to a "Ford/Chevy" whirlwind. If there ain't a dimes worth a difference between em then I'll just delete the thread


----------



## r black (Feb 21, 2018)

Evan Clark said:


> Seems like I may be stirring up something similar to a "Ford/Chevy" whirlwind. If there ain't a dimes worth a difference between em then I'll just delete the thread


they are very comparable ..in both weight, size, power, ect. ....I prefer the 562...myself ............feels more compact ......I would ck them both out ...then buy the one you like the best


----------



## BenK (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is a thread that is trending in here today, albeit from a year ago:

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...p-independent-power-test-with-results.310966/


----------



## jackjcc (Feb 21, 2018)

There’s a version 3 coming out for the 362, interested in that. My version 2 362 RCM has been great, lighter than a 562 with similar bar and I have the wide clutch cover instead of the light weight one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll stir this up for you. Echo 600/620p! 

I've had 562's and they seem to be the smoothest and most grunt stock. 
I've had 362 mtronics and they weren't bad pretty close to the husky, but a little harsh and not as much down low. But I like the inboard clutch for some reason. 

I've sold both the 562 and 362 and have kept my 600p. I like it better than both the stihl or husky. Only thing I don't like about it is my local dealer sucks. Big time. Other than that it's a solid saw. And no electronics to go bad. Darn 362's have a sensitive fuel solenoid. I've had to replace several and not just on my saws. 


Steven


----------



## Matt Hogden (Feb 21, 2018)

I have owned both. I prefer the Stihl. I feel it has more torque in the real world. I also like the floppy caps lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Icedogs28 (Feb 22, 2018)

The Husqvarna will cut "faster" where the Stihl is more torque. The stihl is also a pound lighter, but the husky is more narrow and feels more compact... So basically, it's personal preference. go pick them up and see which feels better in your hands.. they are both great saws


----------



## Matt Hogden (Feb 22, 2018)

Icedogs28 said:


> The Husqvarna will cut "faster" where the Stihl is more torque. The stihl is also a pound lighter, but the husky is more narrow and feels more compact... So basically, it's personal preference. go pick them up and see which feels better in your hands.. they are both great saws


Exactly what he said.
Husky cuts faster in softer wood.
Stihl has more torque when it counts.
Stihl is lighter.
Husky is narrower.
Husky feels smaller in the hands.
Both reliable.
.
I like the 2 ring piston of the Stihl compared to the 1 ring Husky. For me it means the Stihl should retain its "Optimal Compression" for more years than the Husky. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan Clark (Feb 22, 2018)

Matt Hogden said:


> Exactly what he said.
> Husky cuts faster in softer wood.
> Stihl has more torque when it counts.
> Stihl is lighter.
> ...



Cutting hardwood in these parts. So you're saying the stihl may have an advantage in hardwood?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 22, 2018)

Evan Clark said:


> Cutting hardwood in these parts. So you're saying the stihl may have an advantage in hardwood?


No, the Husky will cut a little faster in any wood. The Stihl is a more reliable design. If reliability is your main concern get the Echo cs590/cs600. All of them are nice saws, pick one and go cut some wood.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Don't know if you bought your saw yet. This is a good watch anyways.


----------



## Evan Clark (Apr 17, 2018)

Yeah I did buy a saw. I watched that video and was pretty much at the same place I was when I started. I ended up with the stihl 362c. Mainly because the stihl dealer was better to work with. 
I really like it. Running a 20" bar with a "yellow chain" it screams. Ain't ran it enough to really speak for durability. But as far as running and feel of the saw I love it. 


NYH1 said:


> Don't know if you bought your saw yet. This is a good watch anyways.



ah


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Ok, cool. You got yourself a [email protected]$$ saw for sure!

NYH1.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Apr 18, 2018)

Evan Clark said:


> Yeah I did buy a saw. I watched that video and was pretty much at the same place I was when I started. I ended up with the stihl 362c. Mainly because the stihl dealer was better to work with.
> I really like it. Running a 20" bar with a "yellow chain" it screams. Ain't ran it enough to really speak for durability. But as far as running and feel of the saw I love it.
> 
> ah


Congratulations on your purchase! Great saw, I loved mine. And you hit the nail on the head, making your purchase choice by the quality of the dealer. When both saws are so close on performance and reliability, having a good local dealer tips the scales.


----------



## bmcdjohnson (Apr 18, 2018)

I also just bought an MS362, but it’s non mtronic, it is a version 2 model though.


----------



## ken morgan (Apr 19, 2018)

agreed, both Husky and Stihl make some damn fine saws....that being said when in doubt go for the best service after the sale. Where I live service sucks for both. plenty fo Stihl & Husky dealers, but they love to bend you over...me not so much into the alternate lifestyle so i work on my own....in that case Husky wins as i can get parts all day long on line with no issues.


----------



## johnwalt (Aug 25, 2019)

which saw is more reliable?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 25, 2019)

johnwalt said:


> which saw is more reliable?


562xp's have had bugs worked out and el48 and new 55a carbs run well. Would not hesitate in purching one. I have an el46 that has been trouble free.


----------



## r black (Aug 25, 2019)

johnwalt said:


> which saw is more reliable?


I have also owned some of the earlier 562xp with the older carb/coils..with no problems what so ever ..point is not ALL the early saw/s had problems ...


----------



## johnwalt (Aug 26, 2019)

Its just that i came across a comment on Youtube from Mastermind saying that he would bet his farm the ms 362 would outlast the 562xp.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 26, 2019)

johnwalt said:


> Its just that i came across a comment on Youtube from Mastermind saying that he would bet his farm the ms 362 would outlast the 562xp.


----------



## full chizel (Aug 26, 2019)

Lots of variables there. Some guys could destroy an anvil with a rubber mallet


----------



## r black (Aug 26, 2019)

johnwalt said:


> Its just that i came across a comment on Youtube from Mastermind saying that he would bet his farm the ms 362 would outlast the 562xp.


ill bet maybe it was just one of his farm animals... not the entire farm ...


----------



## sawtooth-9 (Nov 30, 2022)

Matt Hogden said:


> Exactly what he said.
> Husky cuts faster in softer wood.
> Stihl has more torque when it counts.
> Stihl is lighter.
> ...


I was faced with the decision between Husky and Stihl
I still have a 25 year old Stihl, works really well - even if a bit heavy for its size.
I was also happy with my18 inch Husky.
But wanted to upgrade to at least 20 inch with the potential to run a 25 inch bar. So was looking for around 3.5 Kw
The Husky model has had a history of problems !
It's been around for a number of years, before Husky announced some modifications.
The modifications did not address the huge number of complaints ( which were quite serious ), and there was no admission by Husky that they were at fault.
Worse still, they did not appear to accept any warranty liability.
For me, they have lost a potential customer.
I now have a Stihl 362 which is 3.5 Kw, and can run a 25 inch bar.
As an engineer, this machine is far better constructed, has a nice balance and is just so easy to use.
I have been converted away from Husky, back to Stihl - because I no longer have any faith ih Husky


----------



## bwalker (Nov 30, 2022)

The 562 performs better than the 362 in both torque and speed and will cut faster in any type of wood. The only downside is the 562 has the outboard clutch which bothers some guys. 

If your stuck in buying a stihl I would go with a MS400 is bests both the 562 and the 362.


----------



## NYH1 (Dec 1, 2022)

bwalker said:


> The 562 performs better than the 362 in both torque and speed and will cut faster in any type of wood. The only downside is the 562 has the outboard clutch which bothers some guys.
> 
> If your stuck in buying a stihl I would go with a MS400 is bests both the 562 and the 362.


Think that's what I'm going to do, get the MS400C over the MS362/MS362C or 562XP. 

I was holding both the 362 and 400 with a 20" b&c and really couldn't tell the weigh difference between the two. The 400 is only $100 or so more.

NYH1.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 1, 2022)

NYH1 said:


> Think that's what I'm going to do, get the MS400C over the MS362/MS362C or 562XP.
> 
> I was holding both the 362 and 400 with a 20" b&c and really couldn't tell the weigh difference between the two. The 400 is only $100 or so more.
> 
> NYH1.


You will be happy with the 400. I love mine.


----------



## sean donato (Dec 1, 2022)

bwalker said:


> You will be happy with the 400. I love mine.


Ditto. They are great saws. The 362 became irrelevant the second the 400 came out.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 1, 2022)

The 400 is what the 362 should’ve been


----------



## bwalker (Dec 1, 2022)

huskihl said:


> The 400 is what the 362 should’ve been


Exactly.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 1, 2022)

huskihl said:


> The 400 is what the 362 should’ve been


It's a shame Stihl didn't bump it it up by another 5cc...


----------



## bwalker (Dec 1, 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> I was faced with the decision between Husky and Stihl
> I still have a 25 year old Stihl, works really well - even if a bit heavy for its size.
> I was also happy with my18 inch Husky.
> But wanted to upgrade to at least 20 inch with the potential to run a 25 inch bar. So was looking for around 3.5 Kw
> ...


Moat of the compliants with the 562 had to due with hard restarting in high temps. I had a very early 562 and didn't have a single issue, but I lived in Upper Michigan at the time which by no.means has a hot climate.


----------

